# Engine light on, car cranks but won't start



## Silentbrick (Dec 10, 2005)

Car Nissan 240SX 1993, automatic transmission.

I was driving through town and my car suddenly acts like it's running out of gas. Should have enough, and tap the accelerator and it'd get power a moment, then do it again. Then it died and now it won't restart. It cranks fine, careful listening reveals the whirr of the fuel pump, I've replaced the fuel filter. It /might/ be gas line freeze, it's barely crossed freezing here the past two days but it's been that cold before without problems. Got in the garage with the interior doors open so I'm heating it up. The engine light is on, the only warning light that is on and I've got a 1/4 tank of gas, so I know it's not that. I've checked the spark plugs and they're okay. :waving: 

Pulled the ECU and it's blinking code 55. 

I am totally and utterly stumped. Any ideas? I find it odd that it cranks good but just won't catch.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

1 - Check that you have fuel flow. An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel hose from the top of the fuel filter and insert a long length of spare hose into the top of the fuel filter with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.

2 - Check each spark plug wire for ignition. Use a spare plug; lay it on the valve cover with each plug wire to look for a spark.


----------



## Silentbrick (Dec 10, 2005)

rogoman said:


> 1 - Check that you have fuel flow. An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel hose from the top of the fuel filter and insert a long length of spare hose into the top of the fuel filter with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.
> 
> 2 - Check each spark plug wire for ignition. Use a spare plug; lay it on the valve cover with each plug wire to look for a spark.


I had already tested the spark and was getting good spark from the plugs. So I pulled the fuel filter back off and it was bone dry. Stuck the fuel line in a jar and turned it to on and no gas. Bad fuel pump. Replaced it and it's working great now. Thanks alot, really appreciate the tips! :cheers:


----------

